# Mal Hallo sage....



## aloha (14 Nov. 2021)

Ein freundliches Hallo an alle hier!


Freue mich wenn ich die vielen Beiträge lese.


Lg
A.

PS: Barbara Schöneberger und Verona Pooth finde ich sehr scharf!


----------



## Marco2 (14 Nov. 2021)

*Willkommen auf CB !!*


----------



## General (14 Nov. 2021)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------

